
Chrome OS is awesome, but it desperately needs these features - pier25
https://medium.com/@Pier/chrome-os-is-awesome-but-it-desperately-needs-these-features-c2dd764c8a09
======
timonoko
What it desperately needs is a normal linux-kernel, not this shitty branch.
For example DVB TV-sticks do not work, because Google has removed those
particular modules from the kernel. Sometimes Google adds some modules
afterwards, like USB-serial PL2303-module. This was because Arduino did not
work and it was popular in schools, but even this simple "improvement" took
years.

